# New Pizza Take Away - where to source suppliers



## Kluivert (3 Jan 2009)

I am interested in setting up a Pizza Take Away business. 

I can source the unit and all the equipment, packaging that I need to set up. 

However I am having difficulty finding out where I can source suppliers of the ingredients for the products such as; 

Dough 
Pizza Sauces
Pizza toppings. 

I understand that the larger Pizza companies like Pizza Hut and Dominos design their bases and sauces and then have a third party produce these in bulk, I am having problems finding these third parties. 

Can anyone help please.


----------



## MB05 (3 Jan 2009)

I have seen delivery vans around Dublin City Centre for Derrynaflan Foods.  They seem to deliver mozzarella, pepperoni etc to various businesses around the city.  I don't know anything about them but you could check out their website, www.derrynaflan.com


----------



## RonanC (3 Jan 2009)

What kind of pizza base do you want to use? Do you want to use a traditional fresh italian dough or those frozen dough bases dominoes use? You could easily make the dough yourself if you had the space. 

http://www.littleitalyltd.com/ can supply you traditional italian pizza sauce, pizza flour and so on. They are based in Smithfield in Dublin.


----------



## Kluivert (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys 

Thats a start, I am looking at the bases that Dominos use. 

I could make my own but it time consuming am afraid.


----------



## WhoAmI (4 Jan 2009)

It might be time-consuming, but it could also be a unique selling-point that you could use in your advertising... Personally, I find the bases that Domino's use to be too 'crumby', i.e. I feel I have to wash my hands almost after each slice.


----------



## rubywalsh (4 Jan 2009)

Yes I think they use semolina to roll the dough and I don't like it either.

K&C Norton Ballymount Trading do lots of supplies





WhoAmI said:


> It might be time-consuming, but it could also be a unique selling-point that you could use in your advertising... Personally, I find the bases that Domino's use to be too 'crumby', i.e. I feel I have to wash my hands almost after each slice.


----------



## twofor1 (4 Jan 2009)

Have you tried O’Brien Foods, Inchicore, Ph.01 4537955.
Distributors of Stone Baked Pizza and Toppings, to the catering industry.

Or Deli Meat Supplies, 1890 942708 or The Traditional Cheese Company 01 4509494, both do pizza supplies.


----------



## Kluivert (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys for the contacts I will check each one out. 

Making Pizza dough and sauce is easy enough to do. Having your own specially made pizza dough and sauce is an excellent selling point as pointed out above.


----------

